# Was haltet ihr von diesem pc ?



## Haggelo (1. April 2010)

hallo

ich möchte mir einen neuen pc zulegen 


Dieser Pc gefällt mir ganz gut und ich wollte einmal eure meinung dazu hören(habe ich in einem elektrofachgeschäft gesehen) preis ca 900 euro

http://packardbell.d...power-1074.html

http://packardbell.d...2.001-1074.html

DDR3 heißt ja das der pc 4 kerne hat ?
Die Graka hat 1024 mb speicher... gibt es noch grakas mit mehr speicher ( außer die gtx 285) ?



Gibt es noch andere gute computer von einer ''bekannten marke'' ? ( nicht selbst zusammengebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Ich habe vor 900-1600 euro auszugeben


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Komplett-PCs sind oft Schund. Diese Kiste da auch.
Ich empfehle dir wirklich einen PC selbst zusammenzustellen und beispielweise bei Hardwareversand.de zu bestellen und wenn du dirs nicht zutraust zusammenbauen zu lassen.
Das kommt dich bei besserer Qualität oft sogar günstiger. 
Schau mal in den Sticky ganz oben. Dort sind beispielkonfigurationen. Solltest du mehr als 950€ ausgeben wollen können wir hier auch nochmal detailliert ein System ausarbeiten.
Achja: DDR3 hat mit irgendwelchen Kernen exakt nichts zu tun und der Grafikspeicher ist das letzte Kriterium nach dem man die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte beurteilen sollte. Da sind andere Werte und Bauteile um ein vielfaches wichtiger.


----------



## Haggelo (1. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Komplett-PCs sind oft Schund. Diese Kiste da auch.
> Ich empfehle dir wirklich einen PC selbst zusammenzustellen und beispielweise bei Hardwareversand.de zu bestellen und wenn du dirs nicht zutraust zusammenbauen zu lassen.
> Das kommt dich bei besserer Qualität oft sogar günstiger.
> Schau mal in den Sticky ganz oben. Dort sind beispielkonfigurationen. Solltest du mehr als 950&#8364; ausgeben wollen können wir hier auch nochmal detailliert ein System ausarbeiten.
> Achja: DDR3 hat mit irgendwelchen Kernen exakt nichts zu tun und der Grafikspeicher ist das letzte Kriterium nach dem man die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte beurteilen sollte. Da sind andere Werte und Bauteile um ein vielfaches wichtiger.



Danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort 

Also ist der pc wirklich so schlecht ? kannst du mir auch sagen was GENAU daran so schlecht ist ? 
wenn es wirklich nur darum geht, das die teile bei verschiedenen anderen i-net seiten billiger sind... ist das nicht so schlimm 

also einen pc von hardwareversand.de ( usw ) möchte ich mir eig nicht zusammenbauen lassen. 
Wenn ihrgentjemand einen einigermaßen guten pc kennt und den hier posten könnte ... wäre sehr n1 

nochmal eine andere frage 
sind ''gamer'' laptops wirklich schlechter als die ''dicken'' pcs ?

edit : also der pc sollte schon etwas länger halten ... und ich habe auch vor auf dem gerät bald erscheinende mmorpgs ( die sicher ne hohe anforderung haben :/ ) zu spielen.
Auch wenn z.b. 6 gb etwas teurer sind als 4 gb ( obwohl 4 gb ausreichen ) nehme ich trotzdem lieber die 6 gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort
> 
> Also ist der pc wirklich so schlecht ? kannst du mir auch sagen was GENAU daran so schlecht ist ?
> wenn es wirklich nur darum geht, das die teile bei verschiedenen anderen i-net seiten billiger sind... ist das nicht so schlimm
> ...



Wieso keinen Rechner von Hardwareversand ?

Fertig Rechner sind zu 95% Mist.

Gamer Laptops sind net unbedingt schlechter, im Vergleich zu einem gleichwertigem Desktop Rechner nur ne Stange teurer.


----------



## Rethelion (1. April 2010)

Es geht hier nicht nur um den überteuerten Preis, sondern darum dass keine gute Hardware verbaut ist.
Er hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein schlechtes Netzteil, eine langsame Festplatte und Speicher, ein beschnittenes Mainboard, usw. verbaut; erkennt man daran, dass die Bauteile nicht namentlich genannt werden. Der Prozessor ist zwar alles andere als langsam, aber zum Spielen gibt es besser geeignete Prozessoren. Und für den Preis kann man eine richtig tolle Grafikkarte wie eine HD5850/HD5870 erwarten; stattdessen wird eine alte GTX260 verbaut, die auch noch Speicher vom Arbeitsspeicher abzwackt.Vom Gehäuse wollen wir mal gar nicht reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Empfehlung wäre dass du dir den PC bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lässt; dann hast du bessere Hardware zu weniger Geld und auf das ganze bekommst du genauso Garantie. 
Eine Marke alleine bringt dir auch nichts, weil die "Marken"-Hersteller auch nur Geld verdienen wollen und dabei nicht darauf achten, dass du ein gutes Produkt bekommst. Und lange halten wird der PC oben auch nicht, wie auch wenn er schon jetzt veraltet ist.

Hier kannst du mal schauen was du für 900€ bekommst:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148206-pc-zusammenstellungen-aprilmai-2010/ 

Achja meinst du mit Elektrofachgeschäft den Mediamarkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Das hauptsächliche "Problem" ist die GTX260. Die Karte ist nicht ohne Grunde ein Auslaufmodell und wird nichtmal mehr produziert.
Wenn man schon so viel Geld für einen PC ausgibt sollte man auch aktuelle Technik kaufen. Das gilt für die Leistung wie auch für den Stromverbrauch. Die GTX260 ist per se keine schlechte Karte und war aus gutem Grund beliebt, aber die ATi Radeon HD58x0 und HD57x0 sind deutlich attraktiver. Besonders, wenn man ein so großes Budget hat.
Festplatte, RAM und Netzteil sind nicht genauer spezifiziert und deshalb wohl NoName OEM-Ware die vor allem eins sein soll: Möglichst billig. Das gleiche gilt fürs Mainboard, dass wie das Netzteil auch nicht mal genannt ist. Das System ist einfach vollkommen undurchsichtig.

Davon abgesehen bin ich kein Fan von LGA1366 auf dem der i7 920 sitzt. Da tuts auch ein Lynnfield wie ein i5 750 oder wenn man will ein i7 860. Dort hat man den meines Erachtens wesentlich besseren LGA 1156. Die Lynnfield CPUs verfügen über den besseren Turbo, die besseren Energiesparmodi und den besseren UnCore-Teil der CPU. Insbesondere der RAM-Controller. Tripple Channel RAM braucht kein Mensch aktuell und 9GB RAM erst recht nicht.

Der PC ist einfach unausgegoren.

Ich wiederhole mich nochmals: Das BESTE was du machen kannst ist dir hier einen guten PC zusammenstellen zu lassen den du dann bei hardwareversand bestellst und für einen Obolus von 20&#8364; zusammenbauen lässt. Dann musst du außer Windows zu installieren nichts tun. Wenn du dir selbst das nicht zutraust: Dafür istn Forum da. Es ist noch kein Meister der Technik vom Himmel gefallen. Wir haben alle mal ahnungslos angefangen.
Einen PC in Einzelteilen bei Internethändlern zu bestellen hat den Vorteil, dass du zu 100% weißt was drin verbaut ist. Vor allem aber hast du auf jedes Teil einzeln Garantie, was Reklamationen bei Defekten wesentlich vereinfacht. Ist halt deutlich einfacher ne kaputte Grafikkarte einzusenden als den ganzen PC wegzuschicken. Du hast eigentlich nur Vorteile davon.
Und warum Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen. Auch wenn man die Kohle hat muss man sie ja nicht sinnloserweise für irgendwelchen Schund ausgeben.

@Nebola Gaming-laptops sind teils deutlich schlechter. bspw hat die Mobility Radeon HD5870 nur halb so viele Shader wie ihr Desktop-Pendant. Rate mal, ob da Leistung fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Mobility HD5870 ist der schnellste Mobile Grafikchip den es gibt. Dazu takten die Laptopgrafikkarten auch oft niedriger.


----------



## Haggelo (1. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wieso keinen Rechner von Hardwareversand ?
> 
> Fertig Rechner sind zu 95% Mist.
> 
> Gamer Laptops sind net unbedingt schlechter, im Vergleich zu einem gleichwertigem Desktop Rechner nur ne Stange teurer.


Das hat einige gründe...

kennst du denn einen von den 5 % der nicht so schei.. ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Nein.

Naja einer oder zwei von den PCGH-PCs sind brauchbar. Gute Angebote sind sie fast alle, unbedingt kaufen würde ich sie aus Preis-Leistungssicht aber auch nicht. Wenigstens sind die Zusammenstellungen ausgewogen.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Nimm doch einfach den Rechner ausm Sticky, such dir die Dinger auf Hardwareversand zusammen und lass ihn für 20€ zusammengebaut zu dir schicken.



Kyragan schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 750
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
> RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
> ...


----------



## Haggelo (1. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Naja einer oder zwei von den PCGH-PCs sind brauchbar. Gute Angebote sind sie fast alle, unbedingt kaufen würde ich sie aus Preis-Leistungssicht aber auch nicht. Wenigstens sind die Zusammenstellungen ausgewogen.



Ok

hätte aber noch eine frage
Meinst du mit PCGH-PCs die fertig pcs (sry kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?

ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut... den oben geposteten pc gibt es in einem elektrofachhandel(in meiner nähe) für 7XX euro... reicht es dann nicht auch eig einfach wenn ich die grafikkarte austausche ( jetzt mal ganz abgesehen vom geld und davon das ich es auch bei einem hardwareversand usw. kaufen KÖNNTE) ?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Theoretisch schon. Dann hast du aber immer noch minderwertigen nicht näher spezifizierten Billigschrott der obendrein noch die wichtigsten Teile in nem PC sind. Namentlich Mainboard und Netzteil. Und dazu noch ne gammlige HDD und gammligen Gammel-RAM.
Zum wiederholten Male: Tus nicht. Wenn du so viel Geld hast und nix sinnvolles damit anzufangen weiß geb ich dir gern meine Kontonummer. Ich könnts gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Rate mal, ob da Leistung fehlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haggelo schrieb:


> Das hat einige gründe...


Na dann schieß mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Kyragan schrieb:


> und gammligen Gammel-RAM.


Da musste ich schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich könnts gebrauchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht mir auch so.


----------



## muehe (1. April 2010)

den könnte man kaufen wenns auch schon komplett sein soll https://www.hardware4u.net/item.php?id=0a5398f2ce255e60ae3b95abc46d92f4&nav=8001095

zur Not bissl anpassen


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Kriegt man halt auch 200€ billiger. Das ist das gleiche wie bei den PCGH-PCs. Die Zusammenstellungen selbst sind absolut top und lassen kaum Wünsche offen, aber da die natürlich auch n paar Gewinnspannen haben wollen müssen sie mit dem Preis rauf.


----------



## muehe (1. April 2010)

hab jetzt nich genau durchgerechnet aber das Windows mit einbezogen ?

klar ich würds auch immer selbst zusammenbauen aber die Komponenten sind top und Leitungsverlegung sieht auch überall sehr gut aus 

Netzteil würde das 550W locker reichen und Gehäuse kann man auch noch n LianLi nehmen


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Naja wenn ich den 850&#8364; PC ausm Sticky nehme hab ich sogar n besseres Board und nen Case das imo in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen sollte. Die Übertaktung müsste man halt selbst machen, so problematisch ist das ja auch nicht. Dann dann schon 250&#8364; weniger. Wenn du Win 7 Home Premium für 80&#8364; abziehst sinds immer noch 170.

Wie gesagt der PC selbst ist absolut top, gibts nichts zu meckern. Das Angebot selbst ist halt maximal Mittelmaß.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Bestell halt hier, wenn du nichts von HWV haben möchtest. Der im Link ist absolut tauglich.

https://www.hardware4u.net/item.php?id=23f4bbb34106c859b3f4060c25c39165&nav=8001011


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> den könnte man kaufen wenns auch schon komplett sein soll https://www.hardware...2f4&nav=8001095
> 
> zur Not bissl anpassen



Mhh ich als laie sehe jetzt aber keinen GROßEN unterschied zwischen dem pc und ''meinem''... bisauf das in ''meinem'' pc halt ein paar angaben nicht komplett sind. Ahja und das halt mit der graka die aber notfalls austauschbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.





Danke für die antworten


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Willst dus nicht lernen oder müssen wirs nochmal von vorn aufrollen.
Wenn du dich schon so auf das Ding fixiert hast, dann kaufs. Dann hätten wir uns allerdings die letzten 2h sparen können.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Der Unterschied liegt in der Transparenz. Bei dem von Mühe siehst du exakt was verbaut ist. Welches Mainboard ist denn bei dem von dir verbaut? Welcher Ram? Welches Netzteil? Dürfte ziemlich schwer werden, die Fragen zu beantowrten.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mhh ich als laie sehe jetzt aber keinen GROßEN unterschied zwischen dem pc und ''meinem''... bisauf das in ''meinem'' pc halt ein paar angaben nicht komplett sind. Ahja und das halt mit der graka die aber notfalls austauschbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dort sind allerdings hochwertige Komponenten verbaut, kein OEM Zeug aus China von Kinderarbeit.


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt in der Transparenz. Bei dem von Mühe siehst du exakt was verbaut ist. Welches Mainboard ist denn bei dem von dir verbaut? Welcher Ram? Welches Netzteil? Dürfte ziemlich schwer werden, die Fragen zu beantowrten.



Ok thx

in dem fachhandel stand das glaube ich alles dabei 

ich überlege mir das alles nochmal 

Thx 4 alle antworten


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Da wo es an Transparenz fehlt hat das meist auch Gründe.
Der offensichtlichste Grund ist das verbauen minderwertiger Komponenten. Das fängt bei so simplen Dingen wie den richtigen Chipsatztreibern an, setzt sich beim BIOS fort und endet bei Dingen wie Übertaktbarkeit und Ausstattung. RAM und Festplatten sind aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenso Billigerzeugnisse. Das bedeutet im Falle der Festplatte oft höhere Geräuschentwicklung, höhere Zugriffszeiten und niedrigere Übertragungsraten. Beim RAM bedeutet es vor allem mangelhafte Übertaktbarkeit, niedrige Taktraten und hohe CAS Latenzen. Da hab ich noch gar nicht über so Dinge wie Heatspreader auf den RAMS oder XMP gesprochen. 
Besonders fatal ist das Ganze aber imo beim Netzteil. Das Ding wird ne niedrige Effizienz haben, Lärm machen und wohl nur eine spärliche 12V Rail. Das zusammen führt zu ner höheren Stromrechnung, nervigen Geräuschen und einem Netzteil dass oft an der Belastungsgrenze läuft und deshalb schneller den Dienst quittieren wird. Und da das Ding wahrscheinlich nur son 15€ Ding ist werden da einige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen fehlen oder billige Kondensatoren verbaut sein was vor allem zu einem führt, wenn das Ding den Geist aufgibt: Es reißt andere Hardware mit. 
Besonders beim Netzteil zu sparen ist effektiv das dämlichste was man machen kann. Das ist wie als würdest du beim Auto nen dicken 8-Zylinder mit 450PS einsetzen aber sparst an den Bremsen, um dir deine dicke Auspuffanlage finanzieren zu können.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Das triffts so ziemlich aufen Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ok thx
> 
> in dem fachhandel stand das glaube ich alles dabei
> 
> ...



Jo, dann besorg halt mal die Infos, dann kann man besser über das Ding urteilen. Auf der Webseite hab ich da jetzt nichts gesehen. In jedem Fall lässt sich aber auch sagen, daß eine 5850, welche bei dem von Mühe verbaut ist, nicht nur bei weitem schneller, als eine GTX260 ist, sondern auch mit den neueren Features gesegnet ist. Ne GTX260 ist da halt schon was älter. Wobei eine solche jetzt auch nicht schlecht ist. Hab selbst eine bei mir drin und bin glücklich. Aber das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, daß eine 5850 in einer anderen Liga spielt.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. April 2010)

Ich versteh irgendwie nich warum der Rechner 9 GB Arbeitsspeicher hat ?
Und wenn die Graka dedizierten Speicher hat dürfte sie doch auch Onboard sein oder ? 

Ich musste eher ein wenig lachen das sie gleich 2! mal erwähnen das ihr Betriebsystem legal ist.
Allerdings steht da auch nichts davon ob es 32 oder 64bit ist. 



> das halt mit der graka die aber notfalls austauschbar ist


Ich versteh hier die Logik einiger Ratsuchender nicht ^^.
Irgendwie hört man immer öfter: Nagut dann kauf ich mir diesen sehr teuren PC und ersetze dann notfalls Kompomenten die mir nicht gefallen.
Ist ein PC der richtige, bei dem man schon VOR dem Kauf Zweifel hat ob einem die Bauteile zusagen ? 

Bei dem Mainboard handelt es sich um eins der bekannten Marke King Kobra oO 
Der Chipsatz soll ein Intel X58 Express sein.
Mainboards mit dem Chipsatz sind allerdings im Normalfall eher teuer. 
Allerdings hab ich kein Markenmainboard gefunden bei dem die Spezifikationen passen.


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2010)

ok ich werde mir dann wohl einen pc zusammenbauen lassen

http://www.prostore-...r-konfigurieren 

ist ja im prinzip das gleiche wie hardwareversand.de



da man aber selbst angeben muss was da reinkommen soll brauche ich nochmal eure hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe mir den sticky thread kyragan angeschaut ... aber da gibt es nur pcs von 600-900 euro 

Also könnte mir jmd mal schnell einen pc für 1200-1500 euro ''zusammenstellen'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mir sagen was die vor- und nachteile von dem pc sind ? achja und wie lange es ca. dauert bis ich was auf-bzw nachrüsten muss ? 
 Wenns geht lieber (z.b.) gleich etwas mehr speicher einbauen(auch wenn weniger durchaus ausreichen würden) als jedes halbe jahr aufzurüsten :/ 

*
*


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

WOT sagt die Seite wäre ziemlich unsicher.

Genauso wie deren Preise bisschen Hoch sind.

Die verbauen bei einem 999€ Rechner 4890.

Oder Die G15 dort, 89€, im Laden kostet die 69€.


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> WOT sagt die Seite wäre ziemlich unsicher.
> 
> Genauso wie deren Preise bisschen Hoch sind.
> 
> ...


Das ist 100% kein keylogger oder sonstwas 


Naja entweder lass ich mir dort einen zusammenbauen oder ich hol den ''schlechten'' und lass ihn aufrüsten ... is aus dem internet werde ich mir definitiv keinen bestellen 


http://de.shopping.c...us-PT-U2902-001
hab btw noch eine seite mit infos über den schlechten gefunden ( chips usw ) aber das ist ja jetzt sowieso egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.








> da man aber selbst angeben muss was da reinkommen soll brauche ich nochmal eure hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*
Wenn mir da noch jmd helfen könnte ... wäre n1
*


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das ist 100% kein keylogger oder sonstwas
> 
> 
> Naja entweder lass ich mir dort einen zusammenbauen oder ich hol den ''schlechten'' und lass ihn aufrüsten ... is aus dem internet werde ich mir definitiv keinen bestellen



Ich habe nie etwas von einem Keylogger erwähnt.

Dann erzähl mal warum du dir keinen bestellst ?


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal warum du dir keinen bestellst ?



Das ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich möchte es einfach nicht


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Erfrag doch mal, was folgende Aufstellung kostet. Würde bei HWV 1170 Euro kosten, damit du nen Vergleich hast. Fehlen würde hier noch das Gehäuse, Betriebssystem und Brenner. Aber das kann man ja selbst aussuchen.
Wäre natürlich jetzt ein absoluter Highend-Rechner.

Prozessor:
Core i7 930

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5

Festplatte:
WD Cavier Black oder Samsung F3 (Größe musst du selbst wissen)

Netzteil:
Enermax Modu87+ 500 Watt

Kühler:
Mugen 2

Grafikkartte:
MSI 5850 Twin Frozr II

Ram:
6GB G-Skill DDR3 PC1333 CL7


----------



## Haggelo (3. April 2010)

Hi, 
ich bin nochmal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hätte noch eine frage...


http://www1.euro.del...s=dhs&cs=dedhs1

Ist der PC auch schrott ?

weil...
er scheint ja die ATI HD graka zu haben usw


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (3. April 2010)

Nein, Alienware verbaut meines Wissens nach nur hochwertige Komponenten.
Allerdings ist er überteuert - wenn du den PC selber zusammenstellst, kommst du um einiges(!) billiger weg.

Omfg, hab mir das System gerade mal näher angeschaut..
1200&#8364; für einen i3 530 und eine HD 5670? Wow, das nenn ich mal Abzocke!

Wenn du dir das selber zusammenstellst, kostet das ~500&#8364; oO - maximal!



> weil...
> er scheint ja die ATI HD graka zu haben usw



Rofl, ne HD 5670 kostet ungefähr 80&#8364;.
Der verbaute Prozessor kostet ~100&#8364;.

Und sowas soll insgesamt 1200&#8364; kosten?^^


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> Nein, Alienware verbaut meines Wissens nach nur hochwertige Komponenten.
> Allerdings ist er überteuert - wenn du den PC selber zusammenstellst, kommst du um einiges(!) billiger weg.
> 
> Omfg, hab mir das System gerade mal näher angeschaut..
> ...



mhhh ich les da iwie was anderes ...
obwohl ich die seite sehr verwirrend finde !
also z.b. einen i7 prozessor und iwas mit 12 gb ddr3


----------



## Nebola (4. April 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> Und sowas soll insgesamt 1200€ kosten?^^



Der Name machts.

Und man kann fantastische 24 GB Ram reinprügeln.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

bin jetzt iwie verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist der pc jetzt gut oder schlecht ? 

wirklich mal komplett vom preis abgesehen !

ich möchte halt einen pc der auch die nächsten 1-2 jahre hochwertige grafisch anspruchvolle spiele schafft ( selbstverständlich auch mal mit graka aufrüsten)


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (4. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> bin jetzt iwie verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der PC ist, naja, mittelmäßig und völlig überteuert! Kauf das Teil nicht, es sei denn, du hast zuviel Geld und willst es verschwenden.

Eine HD5670 ist eine 80&#8364; Mittelklasse Grafikkarte die grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Details schafft.
Und das bei jetzigen Spielen - in 1-2 Jahren wird diese Grafikkarte nicht mehr viel taugen. Der Prozessor ist jetzt nicht auch über-drüber sondern eher "gut" - sehr gut wäre zBsp ein X4 965 welcher nur 60&#8364; mehr kostet.

Für ~750-800&#8364; bekommst du ein viel besseres System!

zum Beispiel:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Sapphire HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet

Ist jetzt aufs übertakten ausgelegt, falls du das willst, wenn nicht, lässt sich da noch was sparen - rund 50-80&#8364;. Würde ~750&#8364; kosten, und wäre um einiges besser als das Alienware System!


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> Der PC ist, naja, mittelmäßig und völlig überteuert! Kauf das Teil nicht, es sei denn, du hast zuviel Geld und willst es verschwenden.
> 
> Eine HD5670 ist eine 80€ Mittelklasse Grafikkarte die grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Details schafft.
> Und das bei jetzigen Spielen - in 1-2 Jahren wird diese Grafikkarte nicht mehr viel taugen. Der Prozessor ist jetzt nicht auch über-drüber sondern eher "gut" - sehr gut wäre zBsp ein X4 965 welcher nur 60€ mehr kostet.
> ...



mhh bei mir steht da aber iwie das es eine ati 58XX graka is :O !?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (4. April 2010)

Bei mir steht, wenn ich den Konfigurator öffne folgendes:
1GB ATI® Radeon™ HD 5670 graphics card ^^

Kein Plan, ich kenn mich auf der Seite nicht aus.. vielleicht schau ich auch falsch ;D


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

mhhh oder wie siehts mit nem anderen pc von alienware aus ? 

http://www1.euro.del...s=dhs&cs=dedhs1

oder nochmal eine andere frage.
wenn jetzt bei pc1 , den ich ganz oben gepostet habe ... das mainboard und der grafikchip nicht minderwertig wären... und die graka eine ati 58xx hdd ( oder so ) karte wäre ... wäre der pc dann auch schrott ?

jetzt mal nicht vom preis her


edit : an meinen vorposter 
Wenn man auf die seite geht... direkt rechts steht 1199&#8364; und 1299&#8364; ... am 1299&#8364; steht i7 prozessor usw , also alles etwas besser


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (4. April 2010)

Alienware ist überteuert, ich würde dir nicht dazu raten.
Welchen PC genau meinst du?

Btw, beim 1299&#8364; PC ist standardmäßig ebenfalls eine HD 5670 verbaut.
Du kannst sie austauschen, das kostet dann aber Extra.

Falls ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Wieso willst du denn auf biegen und brechen irgendwo bestellen, wo du sinnlos Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißt? Ich meine, egal ob Alienware oder sonstwas, du bestellst da auch über das Internt.
Bei HWV würdest du für 1500 einen Rechner bekommen, so in der Kategorie, wie ich ihn oben zusammengestellt habe. Wieso zu Alienware und für das gleiche Geld nur die Hälfte nehmen?

HWV ist ein guter Laden. Hab da selbst schon Teile bestellt. Wenn irgendetwas kaputt war wurde es anstandlos ausgetauscht. Porto wurde erstattet. Nie Probleme gehabt, mit dem Laden.
Kaputt gehen kann immer was und bei HWV passt der Service und die Preise. Für 1500 Euro bekommst du da ne Highend-Maschiene, einen absoluten Traumrechner. Was ist daran schlecht?

Schau dir doch das an. 2000 Euro und die haben ne GTX260 drin und nen alten 920er CoreI7.


----------



## Nebola (4. April 2010)

und nen 1100W Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit kannste deine Nachbarn mit versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und nen 1100W Netzteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in dem alienware teil ?

den für 1300 oder 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Nebola (4. April 2010)

2000.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 2000.



http://www1.euro.del...s=dhs&cs=dedhs1

was ich bei diesem nicht verstehe ... 
dort wird die ganze zeit mit einem x58 prozessor ( ist doch ein prozessor!?) geworben, aber ihrgentwie ist da nur ein i7 prozessor drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem ist dort alles recht unübersichtlich ... finde z.b. nicht den festplattenspeicher nicht


wenn man jetzt den pc 
http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/heimburo/Desktops/alienware-aurora/pd.aspx?refid=alienware-aurora&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1



mit diesem
http://packardbell.de/showroom/desktops/ipower-1074.html

vergleicht ? welcher ist denn dann besser ?


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Das ist ein Chipsatz und der befindet sich auf der Hauptplatine

Und dieser Chipsatz ist für Corei7 in sofern ist da auch ein Corei7 drin.

Welchen von packardbell meinst du. Bei deinen Link komm ich auf die Hauptseite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm halt den Aurora und bau da noch ne 5870 rein, dann biste bei 1380 Euro.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist ein Chipsatz und der befindet sich auf der Hauptplatine
> 
> Und dieser Chipsatz ist für Corei7 in sofern ist da auch ein Corei7 drin.



achso ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




-------------------------------------------------------
wenn man jetzt den pc 
http://www1.euro.del...s=dhs&cs=dedhs1



mit diesem
http://packardbell.d...power-1074.html

vergleicht ? welcher ist denn dann besser ?
------------------------------------------------------
(abgesehen vom preis ) 
und ich frag das auch nur weil ich etwas verwirrt bin ... da einige andere sagen das der packard bell pc gar nicht sooo grottig is :/ 
das is dann auch jetzt meine letzte frage


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Die Links gehen beide nicht. Und nein, der Packardbell ist bestimmt nicht grottig. Es ist halt die Frage, welche Teile so verbaut sind. Bei vielen Teilen sieht man es nicht, es steht schlicht nicht dabei.
Und was man nicht weiß, kann man nicht beurteilen. Das ein 920er i7 nicht grottig ist, ist klar. Dennoch ist es eigentlich das Auslaufmodell. Inzwischen gibt es den 930er, der das gleiche kostet und an seiner Stelle tritt.
Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Rechner kaufe, dann würde ich halt erwarten, daß ich für den Preis gleich die neue CPU drin habe, oder meinst du nicht? Das ist bei denen aber nicht Fall.

Wenn ich die 5870 und 6 GB Ram dazu nehme, dann kostet er 1500 Euro.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

thx für die antwort






ich hab trotzdem nochmal beide gepostet 



http://packardbell.d...2.001-1074.html

http://www1.euro.del...s=dhs&cs=dedhs1

bei dem alienware pc finde ich die infos nicht ... 
da steht was mit 24 gb ram , aber das kann doch nicht sein !?
und auf der seite stehen gleich 3 verschiedene grakas


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Nein, der hat nur 3 GB Ram. Aber man kann ihn bis 24 erweitern und das macht auch Sinn, wenn man denn viel mit virtuellen Maschinen arbeitet. Was weiß ich, Datenbankserver usw...

Aber in der Ausführung für 1300 Euro ist ein 920er drin, 3 GB Ram und eine GTX260. Wenn du auf personalisieren klickst und dann standardangebot beibehalten, dann landest du auf der Seite, wo du gegen Aufpreis Features dazu buchen kannst.


----------



## Independent (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir so die zwei Rechner angucke...echt krass, wie die Leute übern Tisch gezogen werden. Aber scheinbar gibts ja genug zulauf an Kunden....die haben da Gewinnspannen von 500&#8364; und mehr -.-


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

ich werde wohl den pc von PB nehmen... den gibts es atm im mediamarkt für 700 oder 800 euro 
der pc hat 9 gb ram wenn ich das richtig lese 
und wenn dann eben mainboard/chipsatz von minderer qualität sind muss ich die halt nach einem jahr oder so austauschen.

ein bekannter hat auch einen PB gamer pc mit recht ähnlichen ''werten'' und er kann aion farcry und sonstwelche extreme leistungsfresser auf höchster grafikeinstellung ohne ruckler spielen... und er meint das man damit locker noch die games der nächsten jahre darauf spielen kann ( hoffe ich doch sehr ) 

vom design finde ich ihn auch nicht ganz so schlimm

allerdings hätte ich doch noch 1 frage... 
die graka ... die gtx 260 	davon gibt es ja 2 modelle ... ist das die gtx 260 216er ( oder sowas ) oder ist das die normale gtx 260 ?


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Das kann man nur sagen, wenn man die genaue Angaben hat. Aber die fehlen da halt. Die alte hat 192 Unified Shader und die neue 216. Ich würde schätzen, daß es die mit 216 ist, aber genau sagen kann man es nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (4. April 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich werde wohl den pc von PB nehmen...



Ich find den Verlauf des Threads mehr als witzig. Auf jeder Seite wird dir gesagt a) Fertig-Pc's sind zu teuer b) Qualität ist meist "minderwertig" und dies wird auch mit genügend Argumenten und konkreten Beispielen unterlegt. Dir werden sogar Alternativen vorgeschlagen und du lehnst alles ab  

Naja, dennoch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich find den Verlauf des Threads mehr als witzig. Auf jeder Seite wird dir gesagt a) Fertig-Pc's sind zu teuer b) Qualität ist meist "minderwertig" und dies wird auch mit genügend Argumenten und konkreten Beispielen unterlegt. Dir werden sogar Alternativen vorgeschlagen und du lehnst alles ab


Das stimmt schon, aber die alternativen waren mir einen pc aus dem internet zu bestellen und das möchte ich ( wie gesagt) nicht.

Außerdem sagt auch iwie jeder etwas anderes :/ ich habe nochmal ein paar freunde gefragt ( kennen sich teilweise auch gut aus) und die meinten das der pc gar nicht so schlecht ist... von der hardware wäre er top , nur sie fanden den pc auch zu teuer... aber das ist ja wie gesagt 2t rangig.
Das angaben fehlen soll auch nicht automatisch heißen das die teile von minderer qualität sind. ( sagt KIos ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Aber der hauptgrund ist denke ich , das jmd aus meinem bekanntenkreis auch einen PB pc mit ähnlichen ''werten'' hat und er kann wie gesagt spiele auf hohen grafikeinstellungen usw spielen die,die pc's wirklich zum schwitzen bringen ... ohnder ruckler.

Ich habe mir ja auch überlegt einen von dell zu holen ... da hab ich einen für 2000 euro gesehen , war zwar meine oberste schmerzensgrenze für nen pc aber na gut .... doch als ich den dann noch personalisieren sollte und ich die hardware von dem PB pc angegeben habe ging ging die preis inrichtung 3000 euro , und das is mir dann doch zu teuer. 

Ich denke das man mit dem PB noch die games der nächsten jahre locker auf hoher grafikeinstellungen spielen kann... denn es ist ja ein gaming pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sicher muss ich sicher in 1-2 jahren die graka austauschen, aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Naja, dennoch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen PC


Danke



*Danke an alle antworten *


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Warum fragst du dann überhaupt nach Rat und Hilfe, wenn du dich eh schon festgelegt hast?
Manche Leute...


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum fragst du dann überhaupt nach Rat und Hilfe, wenn du dich eh schon festgelegt hast?
> Manche Leute...



steht in meinem edit

Das ich auch von anderen leuten positives über den pc gehört habe, und es ist ja nicht schlimm sich eine 2e oder 3e meinung einzuholen.


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2010)

Schlimm ist es nur wenn die 2-3 Meinungen gegen den PC sprechen und du sie trotzdem ignorierst.
Ist dann einfach nur eine Zeitverschwendung für die Leute die hier etwas gepostet haben.


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schlimm ist es nur wenn die 2-3 Meinungen gegen den PC sprechen und du sie trotzdem ignorierst.
> Ist dann einfach nur eine Zeitverschwendung für die Leute die hier etwas gepostet haben.



Exakt, was ich meine.


----------



## Independent (4. April 2010)

Wenn deine Kollegen soviel Ahnung von Computer haben, dann lass dir einen von denen zusammenbauen. 
Es ist einfach nicht tragbar, dass man soviel Geld für ein (im Vergleich zum Preis) schwaches System ausgibt.

Du kriegst die Fertig-PC`s oben für die hälfte wenn du die reinen Hardwarekosten nimmst. Dann haste bei deinem Budget noch 1000Euro über. 

Damit kannste in den Urlaub fahren oder sie mir spenden. Das ist sinnvoller.

Ich verstehe ja, dass solche Firmen Geld verdienen wollen/müssen, aber diese Preise sind wirklich nicht in Ordnung. Man verkauft einen 3er-Golf ja auch nicht für 50.000€.

Check


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

Oder man bestellt sich für 1800€ einen PC und baut ihn zusammen, hat man immernoch was über und hat die 3x fache Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

ich bekomme den pc von meiner tante zum geburtstag ... und oft sind ja etwas ältere leute etwas misstrauisch(nicht alle) was kreditkarten informationen usw usw im internet angeben angeht. 

 ich habe jetzt auch keine lust mehr mich damit zu beschäftigen ( ich suche schon gut 7 std im i-net ) weil es mir auf dauer einfach zu anstrengend wird...

meine tante ist jetzt aber damit einverstanden den pc bei hardwareversand.de zu kaufen. Da ich aber noch nie etwas mit der seite zu tun hatte

-könnte mir jmd sagen ob die teile die gleiche qualität haben wie z.b. bei ''fertig pc's'' ? 

-sind die teile in der regel direkt richtig zusammengebaut ? wenn z.b. ein kabel nicht richtig drin ist ... bin ich aufgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Gibt es eine Garantie auf die pc's ?

-wie lange dauert das ca. bis die pc's versandfertig sind bzw bei mir ankommen ( ca ) ? 

KIos hat ja ein paar teile rausgesucht, allerdings ist die grafikkarte nichtmehr lieferbar und da ist noch kein ''case'' usw dabei.

 also wenn mir jmd ein pc für 1200-1500 euro zusammenstellen könnte, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.

der pc sollte die spiele der nächsten 2-4 jahre verkraften können.
ein gamer ''case'' wäre auch n1.


sry das ich eure zeit so beanspruche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man kauft sich ja nicht tägl. einen pc und als laie ist man da meiner meinung nach schnell überfordert.


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Wenn du den Zusammenbau dazupackst(20€) wird der PC komplett montiert bei dir geliefert. Wie als wenn du nen fertigen PC kaufen würdest. Dafür hast du aber garantiert hochwertige Teile statt nur billigen OEM-Schund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Man kann das Ding sicherlich noch teurer machen, aber in der Leistung wird sich da quasi nichts ändern. Der nächste wirklich spürbare Schritt wäre ein LGA1366 mit nem Gulftown. Da kostet aber allein die CPU so viel wie der ganze PC hier. :S


----------



## Independent (4. April 2010)

1. Bessere Qualität, weil du ja siehst was du kaufst. 

2. Wie bei jedem Versand kann es wegen dem Transport zu Schäden kommen, aber das ist selten und wir können dir weiterhelfen wenn was nicht hinhaut.

3. Du hast auf alle Hardwareteile locker mal mind. 2 Jahre Garantie

4. kA wie bei HWS ist, aber bei DELL, One etc. in der Regel 2 Wochen- 2 Monate (ja, kam schon vor


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Wer bei one.de kauft ist auch selbst dran Schuld. :S


----------



## Haggelo (4. April 2010)

danke 


ich sehe das der von dir zusammengestellte pc 4 gb ram hat, würde es sicht nicht mehr lohnen 6 gb oder 9 gb rein zu machen ? oder hab ich da wieder was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Independent (4. April 2010)

4Gb werden dir vollkommen reichen. Wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, dann mach 6 rein, aber du wirst nie 6GB auslasten.

Hast du Win7 schon?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (4. April 2010)

Btw, die Grafikkarte in der Konfig von Kyragan ist zurzeit nicht lieferbar.. Wenn du paar Wochen/Monate warten kannst.. okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (4. April 2010)

Die Karte ist momentan lieferbar, nur nicht zu dem Preis. AUfgrund des geringen Bestandes kannste zwischen 420-490€ löhnen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Bei HWV ist derzeit überhaupt keine Karte im Format 58XX lieferbar, so wie ich das sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd sie extra bestellen, da wo sie lieferbar ist.

Hier gibt es derzeit zum Beispiel eine 5850

http://www.notebooks...a1afc51c7c6ad26

und hier:

http://www.pixmania....s&CodePromo=oui

nur da ist der Service schrott und man sollte die Karte im Garantiefall gleich zum Hersteller schicken, sonst sieht man sie nie wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier:

http://www.city-pc.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/1551841


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Es gibt eine "XXX" Version von XFX für 399,99€ die lieferbar ist. Die hat nen anderen Kühler und afaik auch höhere Taktraten.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Ich persönlich würde zur Vapor-x tendieren.


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Ich auch. Deswegen hab ich sie ja reingepackt.


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2010)

Was deine Tante auch machen könnte wäre dir einfach einen Gutschein zu kaufen und du kannst dir dann selber bestellen was du brauchst; wenn sie das nicht selbst kann wird sich sicher jemand finden der ihr dabei hilft: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/voucher.jsp


----------

